

Toku vs. Mongo – Fight - illbzo1
https://instrumentalapp.com/blog/post/92063313684/toku-vs-mongo?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=social%20media&utm_content=toku%20vs%20mongo&utm_campaign=application%20monitoring

======
francesca
Question for the OP

"we’re not exactly running a standard MongoDB instance here. Our dev team is
very familiar with Mongo, we’ve squeezed quite a bit of performance
improvements out of it over the years" \--> Curious to know what was done to
see those performance improvements. Thanks for the information

